
Show HN: A minimal JavaScript library to set and get caret position - abhas9
https://abhas9.github.io/vanilla-caret-js/
======
petee
Curiously, there is a button for getting position, yet clicking the button
loses focus on the textbox, so no position is read; does that work on tablets
or something?

~~~
abhas9
Thanks for pointing this out. There was a small typo in the demo code. I just
fixed it. It should be working now.

